# Are you traveling from US to MX?



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I've yet to find a website on the net which caters to those of us living overseas and wanting/needing something from back home or another place. Thus, I'm posting this ad here...

If anyone is going to be in the U.S. and returning/coming to Mexico City in the next few weeks, here's my situation. I'm looking to buy some shoes on-line, but nobody mails outside of the states. So I'm looking for someone who wouldn't mind recieving a package from the PO there and then bringing them to me here. I live in DF, so it would be easy for me to pick them up from you at the airport.

Please contact me directly if this might be a possibility for you. My email is: travelinhobo at hotmail


----------



## mstever (May 1, 2012)

travelinhobo said:


> I've yet to find a website on the net which caters to those of us living overseas and wanting/needing something from back home or another place. Thus, I'm posting this ad here...
> 
> If anyone is going to be in the U.S. and returning/coming to Mexico City in the next few weeks, here's my situation. I'm looking to buy some shoes on-line, but nobody mails outside of the states. So I'm looking for someone who wouldn't mind recieving a package from the PO there and then bringing them to me here. I live in DF, so it would be easy for me to pick them up from you at the airport.
> 
> Please contact me directly if this might be a possibility for you. My email is: travelinhobo at hotmail


If you are close with anyone in the US you can have you order shipped to them and then they can FEDEX to you GOOD LUCK


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

mstever said:


> If you are close with anyone in the US you can have you order shipped to them and then they can FEDEX to you GOOD LUCK


I'm not, which is why I'm posting.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Use Google to find the location of the nearest 'Mail Boxes Etc.' or other such mail forwarding service with an office in DF. For a fee, they will receive your package via their Laredo address. According to their 'locator' at Mail Boxes Etc. Mxico - Mensajera, empaque, embalaje, FEDEX, DHL, UPS, ESTAFETA. there are several locations. One probably won't be far from you.


----------

